# Advice needed



## #47dad (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi, I'm thinking of buying a tractor; I have 12 acres of mostly woods. A couple of the things I would like to be able to do are to pull some tree stumps (most are probably about 12" in diam.) and put in a pond (say 1/4 acre--8 ft deep). My question is could a 35--40 hp tractor handle this. I know it would probably be easier/smarter to bring in a dozer and backhoe but then I wouldn't have a tractor. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum #47dad! I think you would do best to dig the pond with a dozer as a tractor is likely to get stuck eventually as you dig deeper. Do you plan to use the tractor to dig the stumps out or use a stump grinder. Reason I ask it that you may be able to dig some stumps out with a FEL but most will require a backhoe and even then, some can be pretty stuborn depending upon the species and size of the tree and soil type. A pto driven stump grinder may make more sense and be a lot easier on your tractor. 

Any particular brand or model of tractor you had in mind? Transmission type? I would strongly recommend a FEL and 4WD when you buy the tractor. New or used?


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

I dig out small ponds for people. I have a Kubota L48 commercial backhoe. In your area of PA the ground is hard digging,. No need to worry about getting stuck unless your already in a swampy area, I would look at 40 hp minimum due to your geological terrain, (my dad had a farm north of wysox in rome pa)In fact I live in CT right on the Massachusetts border and bought my machine from Messicks just south of Harrisburg PA. They're a huge dealer with case-kubota-new holland lines. They have an 800 # and do deliver, give them a call and ask for Neil. Tell him Larry asked you to call,. They saved me ten grand over new england dealers and that is delivered,,, for a thousand I wouldn't care,, ten of them is worth it, and I get oil filters and such over night quicker and cheaper than I can buy up the street.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I think digging out the tree stumps is going to be harder to get done with a tractor than digging a pond. The pond just takes time which just means more seat time so I don't see the downside. Digging out tree stumps means getting off tractor to use some kind of manual tool that will result in sweating and not being close to the cup holder on the tractor containing cold adult beverages. To me that seems like two strikes against that idea. 

If you need to justify the tractor purchase to your spouse than buy the tractor with the explanation of "I will be able to pull all these stumps and dig a pretty pond too!" Then when that takes too long and you come in sweating and dirty admit defeat and call an excavator in to do both jobs at once. Pay $100/hour then go shopping for a mower to trim around the new pond. Plus you can take cool pictures to share with you Tractor Forum buddies of the excavator doing the work while you sit on the deck with cold adult beverages. Sounds like a win-win. 

Man am I thirsty!

Andy


----------



## Deberosa (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *I think digging out the tree stumps is going to be harder to get done with a tractor than digging a pond. The pond just takes time which just means more seat time so I don't see the downside. Digging out tree stumps means getting off tractor to use some kind of manual tool that will result in sweating and not being close to the cup holder on the tractor containing cold adult beverages. To me that seems like two strikes against that idea.
> 
> If you need to justify the tractor purchase to your spouse than buy the tractor with the explanation of "I will be able to pull all these stumps and dig a pretty pond too!" Then when that takes too long and you come in sweating and dirty admit defeat and call an excavator in to do both jobs at once. Pay $100/hour then go shopping for a mower to trim around the new pond. Plus you can take cool pictures to share with you Tractor Forum buddies of the excavator doing the work while you sit on the deck with cold adult beverages. Sounds like a win-win.
> ...


Good one! So one has to justify wanting a tractor instead of just getting it? Kurt still gives me grief about my tractor but guess what it makes me very happy when I am out there tearing stuff up and I don't even require the adult beverages!

As for tree stumps that big - you certainly could hack at them for hours and look busy, but my 2800 Mahindra won't touch something that big. Now something 6 inches in diameter is toast if I dig and pry at it with the bucket teeth then tie a chain and yank on it in different directions. I plan on clearing around my many stumps and then displaying various yard art on each one like I planned on them being there. ;-)

Debbie


----------



## #47dad (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts. 
Chief--ideally I would like to pull the stumps using a backhoe by first digging around a bit to expose some of the roots and then yanking with a heavy chain. The trees are hardwood (oak and hickory) the soil is miserable to dig in just as Lamar states. as far as type of tractor I was thinking maybe the Deere 990 or Kioti (DK35?) --with 4WD, FEL and HOE.There's a Mahindra dealer about 30 mi. away which I would like to get to and have a look--any thoughts on them?
Lamar--thanks if I want to go with one of those brands I surely will contact Messicks--10g's is alot.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Mahindra makes a good tractor. They are one of the largest if not the largest tractor manufacturer world wide. If the dealer is close by and takes good care of his customers, all the more reason to give them a good look.


----------



## Deberosa (Feb 11, 2008)

What impressed me about Mahindra is they are ISO9000 compliant meaning minimal defects. It has been the case with mine. It's definitely heavier than the equivalent Kubota. I hadn't checked out the John Deere that much when I was looking because no dealer nearby and I wanted someone nearby for maintenance.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

upper northeast PA in Lake Ariel, just off I 84, is a very good mahindra/kioti dealer named Rick Wallace at Wllace equipment


----------



## #47dad (Feb 10, 2008)

I know of Wallace tractor--that's who I plan to go see--if the weather clears up by the weekend--they seem to have a very good rep. 

Deberosa--how long have you had yours--my wife's cousin in Fla. knows someone who has a Mahindra and likes it but he hasn't had it very long--they seem to look pretty sturdy but I've never seen one up close.


----------



## Deberosa (Feb 11, 2008)

I've owned mine for a year now. They are heavier than the equivalent Kubota, my neighbor has the similar HP Kubota so we compare notes. I think the extra weight helps when you are pulling trees or digging and such.

I am really glad I added the bucket teeth to mine because I have been uprooting alot of brush and small trees with it.

I think I need to fill the back tires to get it some more weight - haven't done that yet.

Debbie


----------



## ncg45 (Feb 26, 2008)

Deberosa,

I like your tractor. I'm going to have to check those Mahindras out. I just started looking for a tractor so I'm not sure just yet what might be best. 

I have about 20+ acres of mostly wooded land with a lot of trails, on which we like to walk with our dogs, and ride our utility ATVs. At this point, I do know that I want 4WD, a loader, and maybe a bushhog or box blade to keep the trails clear. We might want a large garden plot one day also. 

Didn't realize that there were so many choices out there. I just thought tractors were used mainly on big farms.


----------



## djzap (2 mo ago)

Live Oak said:


> Mahindra makes a good tractor. They are one of the largest if not the largest tractor manufacturer world wide. If the dealer is close by and takes good care of his customers, all the more reason to give them a good look.


Not here...the dealer readily explains they know nothing and have not trained the techs...3 months to do a service? To even schedule it? Cuz they cant get a hydraulic filter? I ordered one from out of state. They couldnt even tell us how much hydraulic fluid it takes..we have to call dealers out of state for help ...regrets here


----------



## male2tom (4 mo ago)

Advise, =to dig pond and stumps you need at least loader backhoe tractor size of ford 445-545, case 580 ,john deere 310 ,on stumps it lot easier to remove whole tree =push higher up= more leverage, the stump side you push on needs roots tear - cut first,
A small-medium tractor with pto and 3 pt hitch will work for most of other work.
Do not waste time and ruin your machine doing something it is not able to do.
If you handy mechanical incline buy used one, a new one cost too much , 
If you not handy it cheaper to hire it done =with experience =end up with better job and less cost.
Bigger is always better ,if you buy used price may not be much more.
TOM


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Rent a mid size Excavator or even a mini .

Way easier to deal with stumps and digging /pond chores.

Can a tractor do it..Yes....Its hard on them.

Buying a mini Ex has added years to my tractor...I'll never Need another though I would like one.


----------

